# Dabda



## Shiuli (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,
Do you think a person who is a victim of stalking can undergo DABDA ( The five stages of grief - Denial, Anger, Bargaining, Depression, Acceptance) or is it only for death, near death, personal loss situations?
Thanks for Helping.


----------



## JimJanuary (Jan 6, 2013)

Get rid of bargaining and acceptance and I don't see why not. Though I suspect someone in the anger stage would actually want to do something about the stalking


----------



## Shiuli (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you for replying.
Could they *think* of bargaining with the stalker to get rid of the problem?
And later accept that they have an issue and thus resolve to do something about it?
Actually, I have to write a piece including dabda but I wanted to avoid writing something sad. I just wanted to change the tone...


----------



## JimJanuary (Jan 10, 2013)

That could work. Bargaining has more of a 'higher power' or fate element to it. Stalking isn't exactly a permanent state. Maybe stalking with a death threat...
This is just my interpretation of this though, I havent exactly done a crapload of study into the Kubler-Ross model, just sat through some lectures about it


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2013)

You could write a piece about getting fired from a job, or something like that.  That wouldn't be sad, but more angry than anything.


----------

